# Heart Catheterization



## jaud63 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have received an Ins denial re: the code 93571-26. This code was billed with CPT code 93510-26. The Encoder that our office uses clearly indicates that 93571 is the add-on code and can be used with CPT 93510. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## camilleb (Aug 11, 2009)

Can you provide all the codes billed in this case and to which payer are you billing?


----------



## jaud63 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Cardiac Catheterization*

I have received a WPS Medicare denial on codes 93510 (Heart Cath) and 93571 (Pressure derived flow reserve). Medicare is indicating that 93571 must be billed with the primary procedure and 93510 is the primary procedure. Has anyone had this problem?


----------

